

Only 0.6% of Android devices use Android 3.0 or 3.1 - zeddez
http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-versions.html

======
jeffool
With 3.0 and 3.1 being developed chiefly with tablets in mind, I don't find
that too surprising given the popularity of phones:tablets.

(Edit for correction. 3.x is not solely for tablets, just primarily with them
in mind.)

